# Swype December update instructions



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

This is from the email I received:


> How do I update? 1. If you installed the November update, just launch SwypeInstaller to update the installer and it will guide you through getting the newest version of Swype. If you did not install the November update, uninstall Swype and SwypeInstaller currently on your device. 2. Download the new Swype Installer & Beta here. http://betainfo.swype.com/t/r/l/shtlld/hdittjkji/y (By downloading the Swype Installer you agree to Swype's Terms and Conditions.) 3. Click here for detailed step-by-step installation instructions. http://betainfo.swype.com/t/r/l/shtlld/hdittjkji/t 4. Please read the BETA FAQ HERE if you have any install issues -Including if you forgot your login password. http://betainfo.swype.com/t/r/l/shtlld/hdittjkji/i


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Links added.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm in the minority here: I tried Swype and HATED it! I quickly uninstalled it and will never go back to it again. Among other annoyances with it, it was taking me MUCH longer to write a simple text or Email reply using Swype than it was with Swift Key Pro, with which I am very happy.

I just hate, *hate*, *HATE *Swype!


----------

